# VirtualBox



## kr651129 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone knows if you can run virtualbox outside of the "parent-child" framed mode that it runs in default.  I would like to run ubuntu on FreeBSD 9.0 where I can run programs in Ubuntu but act like they are inside of virtualbox, much like parallels


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 2, 2012)

Not sure what you're asking.  VirtualBox can run fullscreen, or you can install the guest additions in the guest and the mouse will go in and out of that window seamlessly.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2012)

It doesn't work like parallels but you can simply use a ssh(1) connection with X forwarding. Applications started would then open on your desktop.


----------



## Zare (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/virtualboxs-seamless-mode-combine-operating-systems-desktop/


----------

